# 88 maxima wiring problems



## sl1mj1m87 (Jan 27, 2010)

hey i have a 88 maxima that i bought and had to replace the fuse box and i have no clue what was wrong with the car before i bought it. I replaced teh fuse box and i have no constant power now, the only time anything works is when the ignition is turned on. i open my dorr my seat belt wont move my interior light wont work and my radio resets everytime i turm of the car, please help me any and all feedback would be appreciated :newbie:


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Start checking fuses.


----------



## sl1mj1m87 (Jan 27, 2010)

i've checked the fuses and relays the only things that works is the headlights if i turn them on but other than that nothing works without the key to ACC and when the car is on ACC the fan turns on and it's not supposed to i've never had a car act like this before


----------



## garowe (May 10, 2010)

There is a master fuse that keep everything set when power is off


----------

